# Family Book After Marriage



## GreenGreen88 (Apr 22, 2016)

Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get your "family book" back from the registro civil after marriage?

My ceremony is today in Barcelona! 

Thanks all!


----------



## GreenGreen88 (Apr 22, 2016)

Actually I got that answer! The process of actually getting the "family book" back is quite long from the registro civil.


I can go ahead and start my NIE process.

Has anyone gone through the process of getting a NIE in Barcelona? Any idea how long that lasts?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GreenGreen88 said:


> Actually I got that answer! The process of actually getting the "family book" back is quite long from the registro civil.
> 
> 
> I can go ahead and start my NIE process.
> ...


You mean the process of getting your _tarjeta de residencia_, surely?


----------



## GreenGreen88 (Apr 22, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> You mean the process of getting your _tarjeta de residencia_, surely?


yes


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, getting an NIE should not take very long at all... 

.. some places issue them on the spot these days... when I got mine some years ago I had to go away and come back and it took one week, After that, residencia was issued on the spot the same day... I collected NIE and said I wanted to register as resident and they just printed the paper. I moved mum here a few years ago and we took her to the police who issued NIE and residencia on the spot there and then


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

It isn't an easy thing to do in all parts of Spain, not anymore. In Barcelona, you can only get an appointment if you log on to the website between 8 and 10am on a Monday morning. You can't just turn up at the station and hope there's a cancellation. The appointments are for three or four weeks in advance. If you aren't lucky getting an appointment when you log on, you have to wait until the next Monday and try again. When you get to your appointment, if you're missing anything there's no leeway, they kick you out and you have to start the process again. They will only speak Spanish and Catalan. If you aren't fluent in either you'll struggle. I believe there's an app for the cita previa which makes it a bit easier.

If there's anyway for you to get it sorted outside the city centre, do it. I live closer to Vilanova I la Geltrú than the centre and they allowed me to do it there. I had a gestor before that who tried several times in the centre for me and failed. Sorry if this all sounds depressing but it's a huge pain I'm afraid.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Well, getting an NIE should not take very long at all...
> 
> .. some places issue them on the spot these days... when I got mine some years ago I had to go away and come back and it took one week, After that, residencia was issued on the spot the same day... I collected NIE and said I wanted to register as resident and they just printed the paper. I moved mum here a few years ago and we took her to the police who issued NIE and residencia on the spot there and then


That's how it works for EU citizens. The OP isn't an EU citizen & the process to get what he needs, a_ tarjeta de residencia_ (not just a NIE), is rather more complicated.


----------



## GreenGreen88 (Apr 22, 2016)

I decided to go through a lawyer that was recommended to me.

She gave me a lot of info. She said they have a special relationship with the office that allow them to get appointments rather quickly, within two weeks normally. 

The process for me just requires my marriage certificate, passport, DNI of my husband, his work contract, and our padron for the appointment. Then later the police registration with fingerprints which she said is the part that actually has a long wait. That I found weird but...It's SPAIN! Some things are insanely efficient and fast others inexplicably are backed up for months.


----------



## LRC1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Hi GreenGreen, could you share the name of the lawyer recommended to you? I posted earlier asking about this process not having seen your post. I'm curious, did you live in the US until you came over for the marriage application process? And is your husband a Spanish citizen? I'm trying to figure out whether my future spouse will need to show a work contract or minimum income. Also, how long did they say it could take to get the tarjeta de residencia? Am I correct that the tarjeta is what will allow you to work and live there legally, and also travel to and from Spain? Thanks!!


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

It took me and my other hallf a year to receive the Family Book. We gave the required papers to the Registry Office near Barcelona and they send everything to Madrid for the Family Book to be issued.
Why it can´t all be done locally and more quickly Is one of those Spanish mysteries.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

GreenGreen88 said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get your "family book" back from the registro civil after marriage?
> 
> My ceremony is today in Barcelona!
> 
> Thanks all!



It took nearly a year for me and my other half to get the Family Book.
We took all our paperwork to a Registry Office near Barcelona and then it all disappears off to Madrid for them to issue the Family Book.
Why it can´t be done locally and more quickly is one of those Spanish mysteries.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This is a very old thread and should not be treated as reliable info.
FWIW, I was given the family book at the wedding, but I did get married in a registry office.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This is a very old thread and should not be treated as reliable info.
> FWIW, I was given the family book at the wedding, but I did get married in a registry office.


Yes. Sorry. I didn´t notice how old it was.


----------



## Ifn (Jan 29, 2017)

GreenGreen88 said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get your "family book" back from the registro civil after marriage?
> 
> My ceremony is today in Barcelona!
> 
> Thanks all!


Felicidades


----------

